# Mailserver mit SSL - Zertifikat-Frage



## AfroQue (29. November 2007)

Hallo,

habe postfix mit dovecot als Mailserver eingerichtet. Läuft soweit auch alles i.o. Will das ganze nun über SSL laufen lassen und es läuft zur Zeit mit mein selbst unterschriebenen Zertifikaten. Für mich stellt sich jedoch die grundsätzliche Frage was ein sinnvolles Konzept wäre. Folgende Varianten sehe ich:
Variante 1:
1. Zertifikat auf domain.tld erstellen und zertifizieren lassen
Vorteil: nun kann auch der Webserver der domain.tld das Zertifikat benutzen
Nachteil: Sowohl der pop wie auch der imap-Server und die SMTP-URL müssen auf entsprechende URL konfiguriert werden. Ist das wirklich ein Nachteil?

2. Zertifikat für mail.domain.tld erstellen
Hierbei wird das Zertifikat von postfix wie auch von dovecot verwendet, entsprechend muss sowohl pop/imap wie auch smtp-Einstellung mail.domain.tld sein.
Vorteil: nur ein Zertifikat für gesamten Mail-Verkehr.
Nachteil: ?

3. Zertifikat für mail.domain.tld und smtp.domain.tld erstellen
gleich 2 zertifikate? Muss das sein?

Also, so wie ich das bis jetzt verstanden habe stellt man die empfangsadresse unter postfix ein. Beim smtp ist eher der port an der maschine wichtig.

Welche Variante meint ihr wäre die richtige? Welche Vor- und Nachteile seht ihr. Oder verstehe ich das alles vollkommen falsch?


----------

